# Lang inspection



## JD (Aug 18, 2006)

http://imageevent.com/17encore/bees/langinspection

pic 16, is that just drones?
I hope so cause I cut them out


----------



## bluegrass (Aug 30, 2006)

Yeah those are drone cells. I believe that the bees know what is best for them so I try and leave them to it as much as possible, I will split a hive that I think is about to swarm and steal some honey


----------

